# I can't reinstall win 8.1.



## jxsilicon9 (Sep 22, 2009)

I need to reinstall windows 8.1 since its stuck at preparing windows and can't repair. I have a 3TB GPT drive that holds my win 10 and 8.1.And I have win 7 on another drive. I have a multi-boot setup. I can't reinstall win 8.1 because I'm getting the "Windows cannot be installed to this disk. The selected disk is of the GPT partition style". UEFI selections don't seem to be coming up for DVD drive or any of the drives.My motherboard is Asus Prime X370-A. I have AHCI enabled.images below.

https://ibb.co/c2LqNy
https://ibb.co/gsBVNy
https://ibb.co/d5qqNy


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into another version of Windows, create an ISO image of your Windows 8.1 DVD using *IMGBurn*. Then Download *Rufus*, both available in my signature. 
In Rufus create a _GPT UEFI_Bootable USB HDD. Under *Partition Scheme* choose *GPT.* Browse to the Saved ISO file your created of Windows 8.1 and burn it to the Flash drive with Rufus. 
After that is complete, Boot into Setup Bios, and the USB Flash drive should be one of the UEFI bootable devices, move this to First Boot Device,_ Save and Exit_.


----------



## jxsilicon9 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks.Also, will installing a custom install of Windows 8.1 just delete the windows 8.1 partition or all partitions on the Hard Drive?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you boot off of a Windows installer, you choose your Language, you can choose *Repair Your Computer,* to try and Repair Windows, or you can choose *Custom Install*. Here you choose which Partition or HDD that Windows 8.1 is on that you plan to install Windows on. You can choose to *Delete *the Partition Making that area of the drive *Unallocated Space*, and Windows will automatically create a partition out of the space, or you can *Format *it. If the partition is selected, go *Next *and it will install to that Partition or Unallocated Space only and not any other drive or partition.


----------

